# free standing awning



## escape1955 (May 17, 2014)

anyone use a free standing awning with their Fiat Ducato Swift Sundance 590RS , if so any idea which is best to buy, Thanks, ours is a 2002 model if it makes a difference.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

do we assume that it is on the fiat chassis then.


cabby


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

cabby - I think the words *Fiat Ducato Swift Sundance 590RS* answers your question.... :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not really, it could be on an alko chassis, which is why I asked, as there will be a large height difference.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The Movelite version seems to be very popular, BUT beware of the size, they are BIG !! In particular the awning itself is about 3m square, add on the 1m "tunnel" between the MH and the bulk of the driveaway and you see what I mean. You will need AT LEAST 4m to the side of your MH (plus room for the guy ropes as well!!) which isnt always possible on continental sites (and a good few UK ones as well)

I had one for a brief period of time and found it to be simply too big, so changed it for a porch awning about 2m square. There are however only the 2 of us, if you have a family I can certainly see the appeal of a drive away.

Others will of course have a different view :wink: I am not trying to put you off, just highlight an issue you might not have considered (I didnt and wished someone had given me the heads up) 

Plenty second hand on Ebay !! (which should make you ask why people are selling them)


----------

